# What kind of yarn?



## debodun (Oct 7, 2015)

I came across this bag of small gauge yarn. Looks too thin to be regular yarn and too thick to be crochet yarn. The skeins are short length, also. I thought someone here that did needle or knit craft would know what this type of yarn is used for.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2015)

Yarn for Crewel work?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2015)

Rug making Yarn?


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, ladies, I got a few rippin' good yarns I could spin for ye, if ye were of a mind ....................


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

It is for doing tapestry


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeannine is right - looks like wool tapestry, or needlepoint, yarn and possibly cotton floss farther down in the bag. All for embroidery.  If you cannot find a buyer - consider donating it to the local Embroiderer's Guild.  They are a non-profit and you can deduct the donation.  You can see if there is a chapter nearby here:

http://www.egausa.org/index.php/membership/chapters/chapter-directory

If it were me, I would sort them by type and list the lots on eBay.  They are soft and easy to ship in an envelope.


----------

